
Ask HN: Homomorphic Encryption library over GPU - shohkhan
I have been using HElib for a few months now.<p>I am wondering whether there are any implementation of the HELib over GPU is available, or anybody is working on that. Or is there any good implementation of other homomorphic encryption library over GPU is available.<p>I don&#x27;t know how to code with CUDA yet. However, if I don&#x27;t find an implementation, I may start working on this myself.
======
FlyingLawnmower
I don't have much experience using HE libraries, but I know another (fairly
popular) one is SEAL from Microsoft Research: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/simple-encr...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/simple-encrypted-arithmetic-library/) Perhaps it has the
support you need?

~~~
shohkhan
I have used that library. That also doesn't support operations over GPU.

------
pain_perdu
We could be of assistance with this, email me if you'd like some info.

~~~
shohkhan
Thanks, I have sent you a mail at colinh AT me DOT com

